# Wheezing California Tan: So upsetting



## DaBaum (Jul 15, 2021)

Our Cali Tan started wheezing a day ago and it has been going on for 3 days now.





Wheezing California Tan video here : (

If you have seen this first hand, what do we do? 

Already tried: 
VetRX in her water for the last 3 days with no change. 
Isolated her from the flock. 
Kept her dry
Eating organic medicated foods. 

What to try next?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you looked in her mouth to see if something is stuck in her throat? Have you looked to see if her airway if fully open? 

This might need a vet to take a look at to see where the problem is coming from.


----------

